# Native Plant Nursery



## damato333 (Feb 19, 2012)

My brother and I have started a native plant nursery. We are basically focusing on plants that are native to the Mid Atlantic region. Our plant inventory is growing very quickly and we have many plants that most nurseries do not carry. The majority of our inventory we chose because they can be used for conservation management, enviormental reclamation and permaculture landscapes. If you are close to our area we would love for you to come by. We will be open in the beginning of spring. We will only be open Friday to Sunday 9 to 5. But you can call and make an appointment for anytime.

*Gino's Nursery*
2237 2nd Street Pike
Penns Park, Pa 18943
215-598-3992


----------



## NCPABill (Feb 26, 2012)

Good luck with your new venture. How about some pictures!

Bill


----------



## damato333 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot. I will definately put some pictures up in the spring cause right now everything is bare. If your close enough to us we would love to give you a tour of the nursery in the spring.


----------

